
Collapsable Comment Threads - paavokoya
Reddit has them and it make comments sections tolerable.  Why doesn&#x27;t this site use them?  It relegates the top comment and its hundreds of child comments to the top without sifting through any other comments.
======
onion2k
If that's something you would like then the HN Utility Suite plugin for
Firefox, or Hacker News Collapse Comments plugin for Chrome will give you
that. (I haven't tried either of those plugins for a while. They may be
broken.)

~~~
paavokoya
I would do this, however I mostly read this site at work. Also, plugins add
additional stress to browser speed which as programmers, you'd think would be
avoided at all costs.

